# Autre chose que TextEdit...



## Didjo (21 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour !

J'utilise TexteEdit depuis assez longtemps pour développer tout et n'importe quoi... Et c'est vrai que tout le texte en noir sans ls lignes à gauche c'est de plus en plus gênant...

Je cherche donc un logiciel aussi simple que TextEdit qui me permetrait d'ouvrir (du moins d'essayer) *n'importe quel type* de fichier comme TextEdit, et en plus d'avoir le numéro de ligne, de la couleur en fonction du code que je choisit ou du type de fichier que j'ouvre
...

Et en fait je cherche TextWrangler mais celui-ci est en anglais (et je l'ai pas trouvé en français)... Et puis je suis pas bilingue  J'ai commencé à le traduire mais j'en ai vraiment pas le temps...

Si quelqu'un a un autre logiciel ou une version de TextWrangler en français...

Merci beaucoup !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Je cherche donc un logiciel aussi simple que TextEdit qui me permetrait d'ouvrir (du moins d'essayer) *n'importe quel type* de fichier comme TextEdit, et en plus d'avoir le numéro de ligne, de la couleur en fonction du code que je choisit ou du type de fichier que j'ouvre



Smultron? 



Didjo a dit:


> Bonjour !
> 
> J'utilise TexteEdit depuis assez longtemps pour développer tout et n'importe quoi...
> ()
> Et puis je suis pas bilingue  ()



Là c'est plutôt un handicap quand on se lance dans le développement  

Parce que tu aurais pu utiliser TextMate ou XCode (pour le dev pur)


----------



## Gidéhef (21 Janvier 2007)

Smultron est  tr&#232;s bien !


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Janvier 2007)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Smultron est  tr&#232;s bien !


ouias mais TextMate il est mieux 



_troll inside_


----------



## Charly777 (21 Janvier 2007)

Bon, grillé de partout sauf :

- à ma connaissance text wrangler n'existe pas en version française.
(pour l'avoir recherché dans la mesure ou je dois parler anglais autant que toi :rateau:  )


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> ouias mais TextMate il est mieux
> 
> 
> 
> _troll inside_


TextMate est in&#233;galable 
_tr&#232;s tr&#232;s gros troll inside_


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> TextMate est in&#233;galable
> _tr&#232;s tr&#232;s gros troll inside_



Je ne suis pas d'accord : l'utilisation de TextMate am&#232;ne &#224; un &#233;tat d'extase indescriptible (au moins).  


_troll des cavernes qui n'a pas eu son chocolat chaud inside
_


----------



## kisco (21 Janvier 2007)

En effet, Smultron et Textmate sont cités le plus souvent, voilà une liste d'éditeurs de texte pour Mac


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord : l'utilisation de TextMate am&#232;ne &#224; un &#233;tat d'extase indescriptible (au moins).
> 
> 
> _troll des cavernes qui n'a pas eu son chocolat chaud inside
> _


Je dirais m&#234;me que des fois le plaisirs d'utiliser TextMate surpasse le plaisir de programmer 
_bon on va s'arreter l&#224;..._


----------



## elwood14 (21 Janvier 2007)

Mon préferré c'est BBEdit !


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> Je dirais m&#234;me que des fois le plaisirs d'utiliser TextMate surpasse le plaisir de programmer
> _bon on va s'arreter l&#224;..._


C'est vrai que des fois il m'arrive de lancer TextMate avec l'envie de l'utiliser mais pas l'envie de coder, du coup je m'amuse dans la fen&#234;tre des bundles 
_en fait c'est carr&#233;ment une drogue..._


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Janvier 2007)

elwood14 a dit:


> Mon préferré c'est BBEdit !


ah ! mais parce que tu connais pas TextMate 

    



PS : en plus je trouve BBEdit tr&#232;s cher pour un editeur de texte, et je n'ai jamais pris de plaisir &#224; l'utiliser lui ou TextWrangler avec leurs interfaces moches mal int&#233;gr&#233; &#224; OS X.


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2007)

C'est moi ou bien l'anti-aliasing est seulement disponible dans TextMate ?


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> C'est vrai que des fois il m'arrive de lancer TextMate avec l'envie de l'utiliser mais pas l'envie de coder, du coup je m'amuse dans la fenêtre des bundles
> _en fait c'est carrément une drogue..._


Ben moi je tape juste: class, j'appuie sur tab et je m'extasie devant le résultat


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Janvier 2007)

Mince.... l'activit&#233; sexuelle va en prendre un coups !

Out.


----------



## Didjo (21 Janvier 2007)

Bon alors comme l'opinion publique a l'air de tourner vers BBEdit, ou Text Wrangler ou encore Smultron, ba je vais jetter TextMate.

C'est b&#234;te je l'aimais bien et je commen&#231;ais &#224; ressentir certains effets... Mais bon je vous fais confiance. En plus il &#233;tait payant...



Et au fait, euuu... Je suis pas d&#233;butant en prog eu... d'abord... toi m&#234;me !


----------



## p4bl0 (21 Janvier 2007)

Warflo a dit:


> C'est moi ou bien l'anti-aliasing est seulement disponible dans TextMate ?


je pense oui, mais il y a des gens qui n'aime pas du tout ça.

Je me rappelle que tatouille par exemple il n'aime aps ça l'anti-aliasing pour coder.


M'enfin c'est désactivable dans TextMate de toutes façons 




			
				Didjo a dit:
			
		

> ba je vais jetter TextMate.


       :casse: :modo: :modo:


----------



## Warflo (21 Janvier 2007)

Sans d&#233;conner je trouve beaucoup, *beaucoup *plus agr&#233;able, de programmer avec TM.
En plus des nombreux raccourcis, la manipulation de texte, la possibilit&#233; de cr&#233;er ses propres raccourcis, d'inserer des r&#233;sultat de commande shell, des themes et des bundles installables,  &#8230; et j'en passe !
Enfin&#8230;
Il ne me reste plus qu'a aller m'engager avec pablo comme commercial chez macromates ...


----------



## tatouille (22 Janvier 2007)

équivalent de bbedit en freeware TextWrangler


----------



## Didjo (22 Janvier 2007)

Et l'équivalent de TextMate en Freeware ? 

Bon allez maintenant qu'ils me reste plus que 30 jours je vais me lancer dans une pseudo-version française... Je vous la file dès que j'ai fini


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (22 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> Et l'équivalent de TextMate en Freeware ?
> 
> Bon allez maintenant qu'ils me reste plus que 30 jours je vais me lancer dans une pseudo-version française... Je vous la file dès que j'ai fini



Attend... faudrait qu'on se mette d'accord pour se partager le boulot : J'ai déjà commencé ce matin


----------



## Warflo (22 Janvier 2007)

(petit astuce qu'il ne faut pas dire..... vire le ~/Library/Preferences/com.macromates.TextMate et tu as les 30 jours qui recommencent)


----------



## Didjo (22 Janvier 2007)

D'accor j'ai rien vu mais au moins ça me permettera de finir la traduction que je leur proposerai...

Si tu as commencé baaa... Ça ne peut qu'être mieux que moi 
Ecoute je continue mais seulement parce-que je suis pa sur que tu l'ai fais sinon fais moi signe on compare


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Janvier 2007)

Juste pour info :

TextMate n'est pas un logiciel libre et il est interdit de proposer une version traduite !!
On peut le faire pour soi, mais il est interdit de distribuer une version d&#233;riv&#233; de TextMate !


C'est vrai que c'est dommage, c'est un des avantages du libre.



Pour l'astuce qui permet de ne pas payer : je penbse vraiment que TextMate vaut largement les 39&#8364; (surtout que c'est une licence pour version 1.x et 2.x au moins), et si vous n'&#234;tes pas pr&#234;t &#224; les d&#233;penser, je pense que c'est parce que vous n'avez pas vu la puissance de TextMate, alors &#231;a ne sert &#224; rien de l'utiliser (j'&#233;xag&#232;re volontairement)

Moi aussi je n'ai aps aim&#233; l'id&#233;e de devoir payer un logciel (avant TextMate, le seul logiciel que j'avais acheter, c'&#233;tait Mac OS X en m&#234;me temps que mon Mac, oblig&#233. Mais au bout de quelques jours d'essais, pendant lesquels j'ai farfouiller partout dans la logiciel et me suis rendu compte de ce qu'il offrait, je me suis rendu compte que je ne pourrais plus m'en passer une fois l'habitude prise.
J'avoue que j'ai commenc&#233; &#224; chercher une licence sur internet, puis au bout de deux minutes je me suis dit "qu'est ce que je suis en train de faire ? 39&#8364; c'est pas &#233;norme, je peux me le permettre, m&#234;me avec mon budget de lyc&#233;en. Et TextMate les vaut vraiment." C'ets l&#224; que je me suis rendu compte que si TextMate avait &#233;t&#233; un logiciel libre, j'aurais fait une donation &#224; l'auteur pour son travail, &#231;a n'aurait &#233;t&#233; certainement que 10 ou 15 euros, mais j'aurais payer un logiciel gratuit.
Alors j'ai acheter TextMate, et j'en suis tr&#232;s content.

Sinon c'est, &#224; part iTunes et Quicktime, le seul logiciel non libre que j'utilise r&#233;guli&#232;rement.



Voil&#224; pour mon petit t&#233;moignage


----------



## Didjo (22 Janvier 2007)

...qui m'a vraiment touché, bravo.

J'ai pas essayé de trouver une licence sur internet mais l'achat du logiciel n'est pas encore décidé, parce-que la question de l'achat d'un logiciel quel qu'il soit est une question qui me turlupine sérieusement, dans le sens ou j'achète un truc si vraiment je sais ce qu'il va faire, connait ses résultats ou saurait un minimum comment l'utiliser.

Mais l'idée du nombre d'heures de travail qu'un développeur a du fournir pour finaliser un logiciel associée au fait qu'il distribue(rai) celui-ci gratuitement me semble anormale.


Bon ceci dit, 39 , soit 250 francs c'est quand même très cher... Surtout pour un logiciel en anglais...

Mais pour le coup je vais proposer ma traduction au créateur voir s'il me propose une réduc '  TextMate premier logiciel non libre et non acheté par et pour moi dans mon ordi ? 

Allez bonne nuit. Je vous refile ma trad illégallement dès que finie


----------



## p4bl0 (22 Janvier 2007)

Didjo a dit:


> ...qui m'a vraiment touché, bravo.
> 
> J'ai pas essayé de trouver une licence sur internet mais l'achat du logiciel n'est pas encore décidé, parce-que la question de l'achat d'un logiciel quel qu'il soit est une question qui me turlupine sérieusement, dans le sens ou j'achète un truc si vraiment je sais ce qu'il va faire, connait ses résultats ou saurait un minimum comment l'utiliser.
> 
> Mais l'idée du nombre d'heures de travail qu'un développeur a du fournir pour finaliser un logiciel associée au fait qu'il distribue(rai) celui-ci gratuitement me semble anormale.


je suis d'accord en tout point.




Didjo a dit:


> Bon ceci dit, 39 , soit 250 francs c'est quand même très cher... Surtout pour un logiciel en anglais...


 BBEdit : 100  :rateau:



Didjo a dit:


> Mais pour le coup je vais proposer ma traduction au créateur voir s'il me propose une réduc '  TextMate premier logiciel non libre et non acheté par et pour moi dans mon ordi ?
> 
> Allez bonne nuit. Je vous refile ma trad illégallement dès que finie



Si tu arrive à traduire entièrement TextMate, bravo, parce qu'entre l'interface qui comporte plein de fenêtres, et les outils comme PerlMate, RubyMate etc..., les bundles qui ajoutes des fenêtre via Cocoa Dialog ou directement par des fichiers nib (voir ce screencast) etc etc etc...

À mon avis ce travaille est titanesque et je ne suis pas sûr que le développeurs de TextMate soit favorable à l'idée d'une traduction :
1/ parce que difficile à maintenir (surtout qu'il travaille à la version 2.0 à laquelle on n'a pas accès)
2/ parce que TextMate est un outils pour les développeurs, et que les développeurs ne peuvent pas se permettre de ne pas savoir l'anglais, au moins assez pour pouvoir utiliser un logiciel dans cette langue en tout cas, et que du coup la traduction c'est un travail colossale pour pas grand chose (ce que je veux dire c'est que le nombre de vente n'augmenterait pas de manière significative, voir pas du tout, même si TextMate était traduit, mais je me trompe peut-être complètement).


Cela dit, ta traduction illégale intéresse déjà au moins deux personnes sur MacG (toi et Leyry Hynemonth)


----------



## Didjo (23 Janvier 2007)

Tout d'abord j'ai bien compris que BBEdit &#233;tait moins bien et plus ch&#232;re que TextMate
 et 100 &#8364; &#231;a tient du Macromedia Studio 

Ensuite, bien s&#251;r qu'un d&#233;veloppeur (et je ferais une toute petite parenth&#232;se, p4bl0, sur le clin d'&#339;il tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi au sigle des hackers dans ton avatar) se doit d'avoir quelques rudiments d'anglais (et c'est mon cas) mais pour ma part lire de l'anglais et le comprendre - m&#234;me s'il devient de plus en plus facile de le faire - requiert une certaine r&#233;flection qui n'est pas intuitive, ce qui est le cas pour le fran&#231;ais (heureusement d'ailleurs !). C'est donc une question de confort de savoir tout de suite ce que va faire le logiciel si je clique ici, plut&#244;t que de devoir le deviner. Apr&#232;s bien s&#251;r que &#231;a n'int&#233;ressera pas les d&#233;veloppeurs de TextMate, vu que je n'ai acc&#232;s qu'&#224; une tout petite partie du logiciel par Interface Builder, et ma trad ne sera donc jamais compl&#232;te (voire m&#234;me probablement erron&#233;e)...
Mais si je peux mettre celle-ci &#224; disposition de personne dans mon cas comme l'ont fait beaucoup de gens sur le Web, c'est avec plaisir que je transgresserais les r&#232;gles 

PS : 





			
				MacG a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez donner des points... de nouveau &#224; p4bl0


----------



## Warflo (23 Janvier 2007)

Quand même, 39 pour un logiciel ce n'est pas _énorme_, surtout quand on voit la qualité de celui-ci...
C'est sur que ça fais bizarre quand on vient du monde du libre, mais par rapport à d'autres logiciel, c'est rien.
Après, il faut voir l'utilisation que l'on en fait. Peut-être que quelqu'un qui vient juste de débuter, cela peut-être cher par rapport à l'utilisation qu'il en fait, mais dès que l'on code un peu souvent, TextMate offre un vrai confort d'utilisation...


----------



## flotow (23 Janvier 2007)

et Xcode? bien que tres beaucoup plus lourd (nan, sans dec' ), il est pas bien?


----------



## p4bl0 (23 Janvier 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et Xcode? bien que tres beaucoup plus lourd (nan, sans dec' ), il est pas bien?


pour faire du dev web par exempl XCode c'est vraiment pas top...
Par contre pour faire du ObjC/Cocoa, du C, du C++, du Java, et tout les truc pourquoi il est fait, c'est forc&#233;ment un bon choix 

Par contre l'&#233;diteur de texte de XCode, personnelement je ne l'aime pas.


----------



## Didjo (24 Janvier 2007)

p4bl0 a dit:


> pour faire du dev web par exempl XCode c'est vraiment pas top...
> Par contre pour faire du ObjC/Cocoa, du C, du C++, du Java, et tout les truc pourquoi il est fait, c'est forcément un bon choix
> 
> Par contre l'éditeur de texte de XCode, personnelement je ne l'aime pas.



+1, et en locurence, je fais du dev web...


----------



## Warflo (24 Janvier 2007)

TextMate et Xcode n'ont pas les même fonctions. TextMate est un éditeur de texte tandis qu'Xcode un IDE. On peu très bien utiliser Xcode comme IDE et TextMate comme éditeur de texte dans Xcode.


----------



## clampin (25 Janvier 2007)

Le seul reproche que je fais a textmate, c'est qu'il ne permet pas d'envoyer les fichier html sur le site ftp comme le fait bbedit.... mais bon, c'est parce que je suis paraisseux aussi...


----------



## Zeusviper (25 Janvier 2007)

coupl&#233; &#224; transmit par ex, c'est relativement pratique encore! (clic droit sur le fichier distant, puis &#233;diter avec textmate!!)

sinon ftp est pr&#233;vu ds la v2


----------



## Zeusviper (25 Janvier 2007)

Zeusviper a dit:


> couplé à transmit par ex, c'est relativement pratique encore! (clic droit sur le fichier distant, puis éditer avec textmate!!)
> 
> sinon ftp est prévu ds la v2


par contre ce que je reproche bcp à textmate c'est les normes d'encodages de fichiers et les différentes normes de fin de ligne. Quand les fichiers transitent entre win/linux/mac c'est toujours un beau bordel!
SubEthaEdit est bcp bcp bcp mieux fait à ce niveau par ex.


----------



## p4bl0 (25 Janvier 2007)

Je ne sais pas si le FTP sera dans la 2.0, il me semble que le d&#233;veloppeur de TextMate &#233;tait contre, mais &#231;a a peut-&#234;tre chang&#233;.

Pour les normes de fin de ligne, il suffit de s&#233;lectionner *CRLF (Windows)* si on peut que le fichier soit lisible correctement sous windows (qui ne sait rien lire d'autre dans notepad).

CyberDuck est tr&#232;s bien pour le FTP est permet aussi d'&#233;tditer dans TextMate (et smultron etc...) les fichiers sur le serveur FTP.


----------



## flotow (25 Janvier 2007)

Pour le dev. web, y'a WebObjects 
Enfin, c'est pas le meme dev. Web que vous


----------

